# in need of help!!



## bigspence09 (Jun 18, 2009)

ok i have only beeen bass fishing for about a year in a half. ive wathced all the videos and tryed to learn as much as possible but nothing is working. im crnaking the shor lines, pitching jigs and soft plastics to woody cover an dlaydown. and i have maybe got 3 bass all year in about 10 trips. i dont know what i doing wrong. i would really like to pair up with someone and go out and fish together and try to learn the sport. i have a very nice stratos bass boat we can go anywhere in. if anyone is willing to help me, please let me know.

thanks spencer


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Sent ya a PM


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

where do u live spencer


----------



## eodblaster (May 16, 2010)

If you need help I am sure anyone would like to go out with you (including myself). A good place for beginners is a bass with a larger than state minimum keep length. This is because the bass obviously get bigger. The biggest factor I notice is water temperature. I measured Hargus Lake at AW Marion park last week and it was very warm (about 75). I measured it close to dusk which is why it was so warm. I only pulled 2 small bass out (about a pound each). One was in thick, deep cover. The other was on the shady side shallows about a half hour after the sun went down. I recommend fishing at night in weedy shallows at early night, and rocky shallows from about 11:00 on. Reason being, the fish will move to the rocky shallows when the surrounding water cools down because the rocks hold heat longer than the water, causing the water around the rocks to be at a more optimum temperature later at night. Basically midday is crap right now. About the videos and books: If you read a lot of bass books you will notice one quote that is in all of them, if 'blah blah blah' doesn't work "mix it up a bit". Basically there are a few basic rules on bait selection but it is about 90% trial and error. Also, use good scented lures for your plastics (I use berkley). Also, dont use baits that require advanced techniques until you are ready. I fish with a buddy who has been at it about as long as you. He usually doesn't catch big fish, but he can pull in tons of small bass with basic cast and reel tactics on the right lure. If your presentation is off the 'real' fish will notice and wont even give it a second look. One important statistic (and it sounds like you are doing this just fine), the more you fish, the better your chances of catching fish 

Understanding Bass behavior and biology helps a little too.

Hope this helps, PM me if you wanna hit up some central ohio lakes sometime.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

if you are fishing weedy lakes throw topwaters around the weeds. they will bust a topwater all day long, not just early and late


----------



## bigspence09 (Jun 18, 2009)

central ohio and i will be at hargus in the morning i always do well there at least 2 or 3 small fish a trip. if any wants to come. just pm me or call at 614-937-4572. thanks for all the advice guys!


----------

